# Evidence indicates the presence of yeast in the gut can be a problem



## betterthroughscience (Jan 13, 2006)

Many of the more prolific members of this board routinely state that yeast has nothing to do with IBS. However, studies continue to indicate that the presence of yeast in the gut can result in conditions that may lead to IBS symptoms.http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...7&dopt=AbstractGastrointestinal Candida colonisation promotes sensitisation against food antigens by affecting the mucosal barrier in miceConclusions: These results suggest that gastrointestinal Candida colonisation promotes sensitisation against food antigens, at least partly due to mast cell mediated hyperpermeability in the gastrointestinal mucosa of mice.Testing for yeast is a simple stool test. If you haven't had it, maybe you should.If the above citation doesn't work, try this one: http://www.ibstreatmentcenter.com/Articles/Yamaguchi2006.pdf


----------

